# Lies and Rumors spread by Indian media



## gemini90 (May 4, 2015)

Seeing how nepalese on twitter have been trending #Gohomeindianmedia fot the totally insensitive and senseless questions they have been asking the survivors and Indians are trending #Don'tcomebackindianmedia, let's look at how shameless our media is. And this is just in April.

Top Lies spread by the Indian Media in April 2015

1. 3rd April 2015: PTI and IANS and subsequently all other media: Neemuch Riots

We had written a separate Neemuch riots ? How Media reports when Hindus are under attack on this. PTI and IANS chose to deliberately obfuscate the truth, in an attempt to post an unclear picture, when the facts were very clear. A Hanuman Jayanti procession was attacked by stone-pelting by some members from the Muslim Community. But PTI, IANS and subsequently all media, did not name the community. Instead they chose to use words such as “some miscreants” and “people from a specific group”. This although it was clear which community was involved. Eventually this stone-pelting resulted in violence, arson and 3 days curfew.

2. 4th April 2015: NDTV and Times of India: Open Letter to Arvind Kejriwal by Prashant Bhushan

In the latest war of words in AAP, Bhushan wrote another letter to Kejriwal. NDTV reproduced the letter on its site in above post, but conveniently edited out a particular paragraph which had allegations against Kejriwal of being Communal. Times of India too had a story which claimed they had published the “FULL TEXT” of the letter, but they too omitted this paragraph.  We had written a full post on this Earlier NDTV used to create lies, now they delete truths

Amusingly, NDTV added a footnote saying “This piece has been edited for brevity and in keeping with our legal guidelines.” It is intriguing how the same paragraph was edited out by both NDTV and Times of India for “brevity”. As for “legal guidelines”, NDTV isn’t one to show much concern for the law on most occasions, involving its own Is NDTV muzzling an honest officer who caught their Tax Fraud?

And 17 more are given in the article i have linked.

As far plagiarism goes, 

*i.imgur.com/Kzam9zk.jpg


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 4, 2015)

just a few minutes back i came across this info that the Nepalese people are miffed with the Indian media. didn't know of the causes. 

- unditv and other channels (Hindi-English alike) had been repeatedly showing footages from Philippines quake and Thai tsunami, attributing them to the Nepal quake.
- another instance of 'brevity' and 'legal guidelines' was the (un)coverage of the recent incident at Shaamli.


----------



## Reloaded (May 4, 2015)

snip..


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2015)

Newslaundry ? Relentless Questioning By Some Reporters And Anchors Left Megha Singh Traumatised, According To Eye Witnesses


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 7, 2015)

Funniest is the video footage from some east African country being shown as Nepal, lol.


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2015)

There should be some body or agency to ensure that news agencies don't bend the truth. We also need laws to make sure that its enforced.


----------



## $hadow (May 8, 2015)

Indian media has its own recipe of showing the truth.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 9, 2015)

its time to scrap some wings of media , if not than it will go out of control  in its lies and propaganda , I have switched back to doordarshnan  ....stopped watching all private channels and also blocked them in my D2H 

#Presstitutes sorry , you are now unbearable


----------



## amjath (May 9, 2015)

For the past 3 days it is only Salman, is that really needed?? No F**king No. I'm getting irritated watching news


----------



## Minion (May 9, 2015)

Indian news channels are crap now. For watching news switch to doordarshan.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> For the past 3 days it is only Salman, is that really needed?? No F**king No. I'm getting irritated watching news



I was in barber shop I saw salman stuff for 2 hrs 30 mins.They are potraiting it as if salman khan has done nothing wrong and  it is good news he got bail.

WTF happened to us Indians.


----------



## Anorion (May 9, 2015)

It is standard practice to not name a community. It is sad, when this is not done. Not naming is a good idea. The miscreants are not representative of any community, they are just troublemakers.

Stop being paranoid and scared.

To solve this problem, we need someone to grill the population and not have lazy, indisciplined people working who don't care about their jobs. You have to get rid of the chalta hai attitude, which I don't see happening. All the systems and practices in place have actually been deteriorating since independence.


----------



## vkl (May 9, 2015)

Well most of our MSM channels don't follow this practice..they do make things worse and pick up selectively biased or misleading cases while ignoring quite severe cases at times.

Before independence thing were not proper as well.


----------



## Anorion (May 9, 2015)

Education system was much better. This is at least the root of the solution if not the problem. Standards for awarding degrees were higher.

Our books, movies, magazines and newspapers quality of content has been steadily declining over the years.

Media houses don't fact check. They publish stuff from twitter and whatsapp without even finding out. Publications don't care about their reputation. Indians don't have an ego when it comes to these matters.


----------



## vkl (May 9, 2015)

Not really..depends on perspectives and who you ask
If you were to read books like "case for india" by William Durant and the 5 volumes by Dharampal..on how social and economic structures were back then..it wasn't really a very fair system.
Probably one of the most inconsiderate and barbaric system.  
Also you have to remember some of the newspapers back then were started by likes of Bal Gangadhar Tilak and other freedom fighters which would have given a significant chance to voice opinions.

Also while no-fact checking is prevalent..deliberate misleading is very much there in recent years/decade.While Social Media has got some false and misleading campaigns but to a large extent they also expose the lies and bias of mainstream media.


----------



## Anorion (May 9, 2015)

yes. You are talking of Kesari perhaps. There were more before that as well, Chandrika, Mirat Ul Akbar and Bombay Darpan. Newspapers have existed since 1800s here. Even Indians adopted the practices of the British, and followed their templates. At one time our media was as good as any in terms of technology and professionalism, which is no longer the case. The British and Indian press actually worked together to reform Indian society. The media was responsible for all that social change, and look what they are doing now, publishing rumors and useless news. Would not be surprised if they start publishing image macros. 

Even Mahatma Gandhi was a Journalist, his newspaper was called Young India.



vkl said:


> Also while no-fact checking is prevalent..deliberate misleading is very much there in recent years/decade.While Social Media has got some false and misleading campaigns but to a large extent they also expose the lies and bias of mainstream media.


yup, but the newspapers reaches so many more people, those without Internet, those without twitter, and those people actually trust it. Yes, social media also debunks the myths that it propagates. Agree with that, but wish it were more effective at debunking than propagating. 

one danger of social media is that it is unregulated as far as misinformation and autopropaganda is concerned, which tends to spread the fear and paranoia, and traditional media is either feeding off this, and/or is as clueless.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 9, 2015)

imo there is no body to monitor press atm, so there should be some organization that comes over it...

at the moment Indian press is enjoying (exploiting) uninterrupted freedom...... They are misguiding whole nation by giving people false news , bended truths and facts....

Media should be like doordarshan , which has 0 glamour and gave only the facts , no opinions and no other drama on news bullshit.......


----------



## vkl (May 9, 2015)

Anorion said:


> yes. You are talking of Kesari perhaps. There were more before that as well, Chandrika, Mirat Ul Akbar and Bombay Darpan. Newspapers have existed since 1800s here. Even Indians adopted the practices of the British, and followed their templates. At one time our media was as good as any in terms of technology and professionalism, which is no longer the case. The British and Indian press actually worked together to reform Indian society. The media was responsible for all that social change, and look what they are doing now, publishing rumors and useless news. Would not be surprised if they start publishing image macros.
> 
> Even Mahatma Gandhi was a Journalist, his newspaper was called Young India.
> 
> ...






Most of the Indian history that people today read are a mixed things..majority of which comes from british colonial and leftists(old and modern) opinions
While many parts have been given more importance,many things have been left out deliberately including the good and bad of all sides.

Social Media is a hard thing to monitor..some regulation is needed.some of which is already there but how effective is a different thing..
Although for news many multiple sources with cross-verification sort of becomes necessary..some of which are news websites/blogs which put up documented evidence.
People relying on hearsay..or a biased mind can easily be trapped.
Social media sort of became the only major medium that could be used exposed the big media houses very effectively.Also many politicians and so called "experts" and "analysts" get exposed at times.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 9, 2015)

another work of 'art' from IE....this cottage-industry is on despo-mode it seems:

Dalit village wonders, if Modi govtâ€™s help will ever reach us | The Indian Express


----------



## Renny (May 10, 2015)

People, please do go through *MediaCrooks*

The site gives a lot of insight into the MSM.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 10, 2015)

^^ MediaCrooks is a sort of veteran in this. OpIndia is another such portal (a relatively new smart kid on the block), dilineating reality from vile propaganda. the spin-off sample i shared above is titrated there against actuality & the bluff effectively ascertained, outlined, called out.


----------



## Minion (May 10, 2015)

Anorion said:


> It is standard practice to not name a community. It is sad, when this is not done. Not naming is a good idea. The miscreants are not representative of any community, they are just troublemakers.
> 
> Stop being paranoid and scared.
> 
> To solve this problem, we need someone to grill the population and not have lazy, indisciplined people working who don't care about their jobs. You have to get rid of the chalta hai attitude, which I don't see happening. All the systems and practices in place have actually been deteriorating since independence.



I meant what happened to our law system. Is all law are applicable to normal people not celebrities and politicians.


----------



## Anorion (May 10, 2015)

^I donno about the law, but Salman Khan's PR team has done a good job in confusing people. 
first of all, don't know why there considerations of the character of the person who has committed the crime, in the media. If two people have committed the same crime, you cannot change the  punishment depending on how much charity one has supposedly done. 

In any case, anyone who takes the trouble to go to being human web site can see how bogus the whole thing is. This is why Salman Khan has confused people.  

He has already been convicted three times, total time now is more than 11 years. Let's see how many days he eventually spends in jail. 


Was replying to OP, first post, not Salman Khan's verdict.


----------



## Hrishi (May 11, 2015)

I think the trend was started by some idiotic news channel named India TV.


----------



## Desmond (May 11, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^I donno about the law, but Salman Khan's PR team has done a good job in confusing people.
> first of all, don't know why there considerations of the character of the person who has committed the crime, in the media. If two people have committed the same crime, you cannot change the  punishment depending on how much charity one has supposedly done.
> 
> In any case, anyone who takes the trouble to go to being human web site can see how bogus the whole thing is. This is why Salman Khan has confused people.
> ...



It's not just that Salman's PR team is very effective. It's that people also are easily swayed into believing their bullshit.

If you look at the average demographic of Salman fans, most of them are uneducated who probably worship him and are ready to believe anything that would portray him in good light.


----------



## Anorion (May 11, 2015)

I donno what about Abhijeet singer? He is not poor. 
thing is remember some time around 2005 Abhijeet had actually saved two people's lives by taking them to the hospital because a couple had hit them with their car and were clueless about how to proceed after that. Now he is saying those who are on road will die a dog's death.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If you look at the average demographic of Salman fans, most of them are uneducated who probably *worship him* and are ready to believe anything that would portray him in good light.



That's really dangerous. Ascending someone to that pedestal makes it really difficult to see faults. India is stuck because of this mentality.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 11, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I think the trend was started by some idiotic news channel named India TV.



can't 'discriminate' between any of them; since the day the sessions court was to give its verdict, the melodrama had commenced on almost all these channels in unison. some movie channels have been showing salman's movies since. a day or two later when salman secured bail in the case, there was this one channel (IIRC, India News), which ran a few lines for salman at the bottom in the ultimate 'sadakchhaap shaayaraana' manner in order to attract viewers for its upcoming show, which could force dialogue-writers of B-grade movies to seriously consider honing their skills. then these channels showed how people from many places in the country had flocked in to Mumbai and salman's place just to have a glimpse of their idol and congratulate him, how salman communicated with them from his balcony and then later asked them to leave, himself leaving after giving them the 'Jai Ho!' lesson in his own style by motioning his hands. 

years back, at a place here famous for its scenery, terrain, trek and hike trails, and for bollywood shoots, Harishchandragad lake near Malshej Ghat (Anorion must be aware), one of the helping hands at a nearby resort (one of the only 2 established there at the time) had described to me the demeanour of salman khan (and akshay khanna) throwing in some expletives in his recounting, while they had stayed there; all-in-all, about his addiction to alcohol, etc. though yes, salman has later admitted that he had fallen into some vices in his bad phase earlier. but all his humanitarian efforts, sung and unsung (his friends insist that he has been involved in them in someway or the other without beating drums about them, from much before than this case), all appear to be an exercise in portraying himself as one changed man, who has supposedly been a good samaritan much of his life. no qualms about it; all well and good. however, the intentions seemingly come out bare open in what they could be in actuality, when one learns about the sudden twist given to the case by a new pawn being introduced as the driver towards the end. tells that either all these exercises were to somehow overhaul his PR image (and which have been much successful, seeing his fan-following and the good relations with media-bosses), or/and that the erstwhile 'bad-good boy of bollywood', regardless of his 'macho' image, is afterall another celebrity fearful to accept the consequences of his intentional and unintentional wrongdoings, just like most other superrich /filthy rich people, other high-profile people, and even many of us of the 'cattle-class'. perhaps too much at stake to humbly and gracefully accept one's wrongs and face the consequences with courage, which could've actually showed that the surge of change within him was for real and stirring from head-to-toe. all that bodybuilding and all, it perhaps changed nothing much other than pumping up the body and inflating the ego (which are anyway the 'side-effects' of this pursuit). the whole bollywood fraternity, including Abhijeet, and the media houses, they are swayed away more by oodles of sentimentality than anything else i feel. Abhijeet had first tweeted and called on others to come out openly and support salman, then i think later deleted that tweet and retracted. bollywood loves its bad-good boy, has a lot invested in him, some have been mentored by him and have been given a break in the industry (including some film-unit staff-personnel too), much of the media houses' income comes from spinning off stories and speculating about salman's marriage (even now they are on air), hence much of it appears as emotional melodrama out of nature or/and compulsion. perhaps someone could've also thrown light on the life and the bitter latter phase & end of it of the late bodyguard (and a former Commando) of the 'bodyguard', but that wouldn't have been much fruitful TRPwise i surmise.


----------



## beingGamer (May 11, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It's not just that Salman's PR team is very effective. It's that people also are easily swayed into believing their bullshit.
> 
> If you look at the average demographic of Salman fans, most of them are uneducated who probably worship him and are ready to believe anything that would portray him in good light.



talking about uneducated? my schoolmate, not MBBS has turned into a full BhaiTard.
1. defended with lines similar to Abhijeet, footpaths are not meant for sleeping on FB.
when I and another schoolmate replied that footpaths are not meant for driving, he deleted our comments 3 times.
2. then mentioned it as an accident (I wonder if drunk driving is termed as an accident)
3. then says, he has done good work (jamat-ud-dawa came into mind when he wrote that thing, doing social work with one hand for sympathy and doing terrorism with other hand)

I wonder if he had defended with these lines if he himself was there sleeping on the footpath


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 11, 2015)

recently came across this account of a 'hit & run' incident....beingGamer you could share this with your friend, although he may not read it or reading might not bring any change in his view or acceptance (humility is 'uncool' in the new age), but a stirring read nonetheless for others:



Spoiler



In 1998 I was 28. Newly married. A baby was on the way. Small independent writing- directing jobs were trickling in. I was happy.
October 1998, at 2 in the afternoon, not too far from American Bakery (where the Salman Khan thing happened), a young woman from Pali Hill (incidentally daughter of a film industry bigwig) rammed her car full speed into the auto that I was travelling. The auto turned turtle. My left leg was an unrecognizable mess. The auto driver, miraculously scratch-less, extricated me from the auto. The young lady and her friend, who had got out of the car, saw the mess, sat back in the car and took off.
AS pedestrians were figuring out what to do with a bloodied me, a pair of really strong muscular arms lifted me in a swoop and placed me like a gentle baby in the back seat of a car. His car was all red and messy now. He asked me my number. I did not have a cell number (it was 1998). I gave him my home number and my wife’s name. He took them down as he drove. I was delirious. I asked him if I would die. He said ‘probably not’.
He took me to a nearby hospital and called my wife from a PCO and vanished.
It was long and tough operation. The auto driver came to the hospital and told me that he had got half the car number and given it to the cops. He said sorry that this happened while I was in his auto.
The next day the Samaritan came to meet me. He was an Indian gym instructor in Australia. He told me his story which is quite dramatic and ‘filmy’.
Two weeks back he said, his near blind widower father had run out of insulin. Because he lived alone and the medical store owner had a faulty phone, his father decided to go and get it himself. He was knocked down by a speeding vehicle. It was late in the night and desolate. Help came too late. He had died. This saviour of mine, said he had come down from Australia to cremate his father and was going back that night after the 13th day ritual. He said when he saw me on the road, he had to stop for me.
After two and half months of giving my pregnant wife the run around, the cops finally tracked down the girl. She came to see me at home where I was bed ridden. She said she fled because she feared the people on the streets will do something nasty to her. I asked her why she did not go to the cops and tell them this is what happened. She just said nothing not looking me in the eye. I asked her the question again and she just continued to be silent. She gave me a bouquet of flowers, cried a bit and left.
She was never convicted. I did not have medical or life insurance. I got some basic compensation from the car and autorikshaw insurance companies. So that was that.
I had three more surgeries over the next few years. I have never walked straight since. I live with this partial permanent disability, making do with a walking stick.
This accident cost me. Professionally, financially, emotionally and psychologically. But I have been bloody lucky to have a support system and professional work to do, which has pulled me through. Needless to say, poor people get screwed really really bad.
What I want to say is this. There is a HIT and there is a RUN. A hit can happen due to various reasons including elevated levels of alcohol in the blood. But a run happens when there are elevated levels of inhumanity and arrogance in the blood. A run happens when there is confidence in a corrupt system to back you up. A run happens when you know that money and ‘Bhai power’ can ‘settle’ things.
Salman Khan ran for 13 years. He first ran from the accident site and then did all money and power could do to keep himself running.
As such, driving drunk is equivalent to giving a loaded AK47 in the hands of a chimpanzee in a crowded street. It’s a no brainer @ don’t drink and drive. But it’s a token take away from this case.
This case is really not about drunken driving. It’s about shameless, cowardly running. A macho star running from the ghosts of victims of a ‘single –screen’ class that subsidizes his stardom, and a **** scared, spineless film industry running to absurdly defend the star who subsidizes their 100 crore clubs.
So each one of you who is expressing rage over this verdict and standing in solidarity and support for Salman Khan, picture this.
You were at American Bakery buying jelly pastries for your near and dear ones at home. You step out and boom! A drunk Salman Khan knocks you down. Your one leg is a smashed jelly pastry now. He gets out, looks at you, sits in his car and ****s off.
For 13 years you go through operations, implant failures, infections. You are in debt. You wake up in cold sweat often. You cry when your kids want to play football with you. And you keep going to court for hearings where all the time the large hearted human being Khan says he was not at the wheels. He does not even recognize you. Maybe he even smiles and waves at you thinking you are his fan.
Then this judgement comes. Salman gets five years. Out of which one year gets pardoned for good behaviour. And in the remaining four years, he gets several privileged and entirely illegal paroles to attend parties and chill out like his good pal 'innocent –gun lover 'Sanjay Dutt gets. Or Jessica Lal’s baby faced murderer Manu Sharma gets.
2019. Salman is out in four years, back into the lap of luxuries and stardom. Maybe starring in his own bio-pic.
But YOU continue sit in the ‘handicap’ seat of a bus like you have been doing for the last 18 years. You sit in the corridors of hospital waiting for the doctor to tell you that finally your bone is united. You sit at dance parties. You sit on the beach. You SIT a lot. You sit your entire life out.
So go figure.


----------



## Anorion (May 11, 2015)

^source please. It's very relevant.


----------



## amjath (May 11, 2015)

^ *m.facebook.com/charudutt.acharya/posts/10152991965303640

By himself


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 11, 2015)

saw the post shared on facebook, the account being from someone named Charudutt Acharya.

------------

ah ok! just found out he himself is from the film industry.


----------



## gemini90 (May 12, 2015)

*Prasar Bharati CEO blasts Sardesai*

Prasar Bharati CEO blasts Sardesai - à¤¸à¤¿à¤°à¥￾à¥ž News


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2019)

I found this thread.

Just for the sake of political debate, we knew our media houses were screwed - but what's the current take on Mediacrooks, OpIndia and the likes?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 2, 2019)

What we need first is sites like Media Bias/Fact Check for Indian news outlets. This will allow us to know which side of the spectrum the outlets stand before judging their actual content.

For reference, here is the page for Wikipedia which is rated as least biased. India Today is also in the least biased category.

NDTV has left leaning bias while Republic World (and Republic TV) have a right leaning bias.

We need such statistics for all channels and newspapers in India.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 2, 2019)

The thing that annoys me the most is Indian news sites don't provide links to the original source. And ads and dark patterns.


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2019)

I think we shall change the Thread title to : Lies and Rumors spread by Indian media

and make it a sticky thread. This way we can keep track of all the hoax news under one thread.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 27, 2019)

^okay


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 9, 2020)

topgear said:


> we can keep track of all the hoax news under one thread.



Sadly we don't have enough time for this.


----------



## Engineer.AI (Feb 25, 2020)

Very interesting thread. Started with legit news sources, and ended with Salman Khan bashing. 

This is playing out like a metaphor for the INDIAN media in general - choosing diversion in place of hard facts


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 25, 2020)

For news and opinions I watch these.. TV Channel and YouTube Channels..

NDTV channels
BBC (regional news channel). (BBC World Service - Wikipedia)
(But sometimes it feels like same old_ masala _news)
*www.youtube.com/channel/UCJbGQNou2GBFAi_fnMP2_4A
Dhruv Rathee (His interview on TV)


----------



## billubakra (Feb 26, 2020)

Check this
Official PeeingHuman


TigerKing said:


> For news and opinions I watch these.. TV Channel and YouTube Channels..
> 
> NDTV channels
> BBC (regional news channel). (BBC World Service - Wikipedia)
> ...


----------



## Engineer.AI (Feb 26, 2020)

Tell all your friends to just STOP watching cable news completely, and start following independent news outlets instead. A lot of boomers get their news from social media as it is. Tell them to please stop following mainstream news outlets
~Engineer.ai


----------



## billubakra (Feb 27, 2020)

Engineer.AI said:


> Tell all your friends to just STOP watching cable news completely, and start following independent news outlets instead. A lot of boomers get their news from social media as it is. Tell them to please stop following mainstream news outlets
> ~Engineer.ai


Especially arnab goswami, sudhir chaudhary, amish devgan (no my dear friend lol), anjana modi kashyap.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 27, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Especially arnab goswami, sudhir chaudhary, amish devgan (no my dear friend lol), anjana modi kashyap.


May be but it is never a good idea to completely shun mainstream media because they have credibility(if not all of them but then nothing in this world got that). A newspaper publish a news(talking about print media) with liabilities attached so they can't just talk out of air without any reasonable basis else they would face many court cases & risk of huge losses. Compared to that social media is nothing,they may be considered as a good side source but only believe them when at least there are some mainstream media backing it. Believing social media news completely is a recipe for disaster for any democracy.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> May be but it is never a good idea to completely shun mainstream media because they have credibility(if not all of them but then nothing in this world got that). A newspaper publish a news(talking about print media) with liabilities attached so they can't just talk out of air without any reasonable basis else they would face many court cases & risk of huge losses. Compared to that social media is nothing,they may be considered as a good side source but only believe them when at least there are some mainstream media backing it. Believing social media news completely is a recipe for disaster for any democracy.


The four of the above which I have mentioned should be ignored. One can watch someone like Ravish Kumar, though he also has his own set of haters.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 27, 2020)

billubakra said:


> The four of the above which I have mentioned should be ignored. One can watch someone like Ravish Kumar, though he also has his own set of haters.


I say watch everyone & then decide,in fact I say don't even watch & just read ToI & Hindu. Both of them covers everything from far right to far left.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 27, 2020)

Decision making became so hard now a days..


----------



## Engineer.AI (Feb 28, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> May be but it is never a good idea to completely shun mainstream media because they have credibility(if not all of them but then nothing in this world got that). A newspaper publish a news(talking about print media) with liabilities attached so they can't just talk out of air without any reasonable basis else they would face many court cases & risk of huge losses. Compared to that social media is nothing,they may be considered as a good side source but only believe them when at least there are some mainstream media backing it. Believing social media news completely is a recipe for disaster for any democracy.



If talking SOLELY on credibility, cable news is woefully lacking on that regard - they're only one step above Social Media news (and that's not saying much). Independent outlets like the WIRE and Quint have some really dedicated reporting and analysis. A friend of mine pointed out that something like ZEE News is free on all DTH's, but NDTV is paid... makes you question why state sponsored channels get the preferential treatment, while dissenting ones do not. 
~Engineer.AI


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2020)

Engineer.AI said:


> If talking SOLELY on credibility, cable news is woefully lacking on that regard - they're only one step above Social Media news (and that's not saying much). Independent outlets like the WIRE and Quint have some really dedicated reporting and analysis. A friend of mine pointed out that something like ZEE News is free on all DTH's, but NDTV is paid... makes you question why state sponsored channels get the preferential treatment, while dissenting ones do not.
> ~Engineer.AI


That's why I get my news only from reading printed newspapers like ToI & Hindu.


----------



## Engineer.AI (Feb 28, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> That's why I get my news only from reading printed newspapers like ToI & Hindu.



 Print media should be appreciated a bit more more than it actually is. These people are the backbone of the journalism industry.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2020)

TOI website has some of the most vile comments I have ever read. Be prepared to lose a few braincells whenever you reach the comment section


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 3, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> TOI website has some of the most vile comments I have ever read. Be prepared to lose a few braincells whenever you reach the comment section


I know,I sometimes read them for amusement


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 9, 2020)

For serious stuff (things that the TV news just expresses their view on, instead of telling us exactly what is contained in a publication by the govt, any ministry, a company, etc), I try to search for original source (the pdf version of the notice/report in question). 

But I find it difficult to find it everytime. 
Also, quite a lot of the stuff is just not available in the form of proper notices. The TV news media gets it from their sources (which is sometimes whatsapp forwards). 

What I really hate about TV news is two things mostly. One, that they present their views only (most of the times). News is not supposed to use qualitative adjectives from their own thinking. Second, they just take up one thing, and keep their heads inside that only. Even those top 100, 80, 50 news item sequences are mostly focused towards some news items instead of reporting all of the hapoenings in an equal manner. They just do it really stupid (supposed to be catchy) rhyming headlines and sentences. 

I now think media can never be de-polluted now. How to find out who's telling the truth? And who's making stuff up / focussing on one thing, in order to take our minds off something?. 

Maybe I'm being too pessimistic. But I find no one media source which is unbiased. Either they support something or they are against something. Why not just deliver the news and let the public make their own views.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> Maybe I'm being too pessimistic. But I find no one media source which is unbiased. Either they support something or they are against something. Why not just deliver the news and let the public make their own views.


Read print newspapers like Hindu, Times of India, Business Times etc while keeping the following in mind: Hindu is left leaning/socialist leaning while ToI is right leaning/pro-capitalism. Read both & you will get a balanced view & then decide as per your own preference.

Right leaning here means true right leaning which is pro-capitalism/pro-entrepreneurship & not the fake right wing parties in India which despite claiming opposition to left/liberal parties always agree with left on this point of capitalism/big business/foreign investment is bad & to be only considered as a last resort option. Similarly true left/liberal is one which criticizes all religions irrespective of their size & not like fake left in India which is quick to criticize majority religion but very slow/sympathetic to minorities. In short, forget about fake news, the entire political system of India is based on fake ideologies so definitely trust no political party or political leader.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> For serious stuff (things that the TV news just expresses their view on, instead of telling us exactly what is contained in a publication by the govt, any ministry, a company, etc), I try to search for original source (the pdf version of the notice/report in question).
> 
> But I find it difficult to find it everytime.
> Also, quite a lot of the stuff is just not available in the form of proper notices. The TV news media gets it from their sources (which is sometimes whatsapp forwards).
> ...


TV news is irreversibly lost yes, but tbh local news here in odisha is much better. Im not sure about other states but they have done a good job.
Also local news papers are good too without any agenda.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2020)

IMO TV News has become a TRP game. The bottom line is ad revenue and their reporting is all centered towards this end. Print media I think does not have such a motivation, at least not to the same extent as TV and therefore are more trustworthy.


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> IMO TV News has become a TRP game. The bottom line is ad revenue and their reporting is all centered towards this end. Print media I think does not have such a motivation, at least not to the same extent as TV and therefore are more trustworthy.



Even print media is spoiled to get govt. Ads they need to balance between political parties in state and center ..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2020)

topgear said:


> Even print media is spoiled to get govt. Ads they need to balance between political parties in state and center ..


Yes but they are in much better situation compared to TV channels because of the difference in nature of their audience. Those who read newspaper(& by that I mean non-entertainment sections) tend to be a bit more logical than those who rely solely on tv channels/social media/whatsapp & they kind of stick to a particular newspaper or newspapers irrespective of other options.


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes but they are in much better situation compared to TV channels because of the difference in nature of their audience. Those who read newspaper(& by that I mean non-entertainment sections) tend to be a bit more logical than those who rely solely on tv channels/social media/whatsapp & they kind of stick to a particular newspaper or newspapers irrespective of other options.



yes, news paper is still better for vast coverage of different news which online / tv media fails to show .. they have the resource but are more focused on certain topic / news only. Actually watching news on TV / Online gives me headache .. but there are some good ones like BBc World News, Wion News and couple online websites of news channels like Bloomberg, Market Watch etc.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2020)

topgear said:


> yes, news paper is still better for vast coverage of different news which online / tv media fails to show .. they have the resource but are more focused on certain topic / news only.


I suggest ToI & Hindu for national level news & a good regional newspaper for local news(in North states like UP & Bihar it is usually amar ujala & dainik jagran).


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> IMO TV News has become a TRP game. The bottom line is ad revenue and their reporting is all centered towards this end. Print media I think does not have such a motivation, at least not to the same extent as TV and therefore are more trustworthy.


TRP and ad revenue.

When ad provider is refrigerator, ac or car company. The audience will be middle class or higher. And you will see no news about farmers or those in abject poverty. You will see news which is focused on middle class or higher. Because poor wil not buy that ac, fridge or car.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2020)

Another thing to notice is a big change in tone between Hindi and English news channels. Hindi news channels tend to be more sensationalist than English news channels, kind of shows the demographic they are targeting.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Another thing to notice is a big change in tone between Hindi and English news channels. Hindi news channels tend to be more sensationalist than English news channels, kind of shows the demographic they are targeting.


Not necessarily(though I do agree somewhat with regards to newspapers) because english news channels can be sensationalist too but in a tone not identified by your typical person but only those who understand the subtlety. Of course because of hind news channel reach their impact is amplified much more.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2020)

Yeah, it always comes down to rhetoric. Still in general I feel a less subtle tone has more emotional appeal.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 25, 2020)

Hey 2015 thread - the situation has not gotten any better  !


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 25, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Another thing to notice is a big change in tone between Hindi and English news channels. Hindi news channels tend to be more sensationalist than English news channels, kind of shows the demographic they are targeting.


Yeah, I basically stopped watching hindi news channels for the same reason. They make everything too flamboyant  without actually giving any real details.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 16, 2020)

I read the lower video as Prime Minister with Ravish Kumar, for some reason.. too bad that can't ever happen


----------

